# Medical insurance



## Wako1960 (Mar 12, 2015)

My partner and I were looking to move to Spain this year, but because of her history of medical conditions we have found the medical insurance prohibitive, any views?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

More info needed.Are you working?Are you retired?Do you have children?Etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wako1960 said:


> My partner and I were looking to move to Spain this year, but because of her history of medical conditions we have found the medical insurance prohibitive, any views?


:welcome:

which companies have you contacted?

health insurance in Spain isn't usually particularly expensive

if you take a look at our 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html you'll find a section with healthcare comparison websites


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

But existing conditions may not be accepted or be at a very high premium


----------



## Wako1960 (Mar 12, 2015)

We are mid 50's and want to retire to Spain, just th 2 of us


----------



## Wako1960 (Mar 12, 2015)

They are not expensive, but they will not cover existing conditions, at least the ones I have tried. Have you any companies in mind?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wako1960 said:


> They are not expensive, but they will not cover existing conditions, at least the ones I have tried. Have you any companies in mind?


Look at the link given to you in post number 3 

Actuslly, now I've looked at the FAQ's and I can't see any reference to insurance companies.... Xabiachica???


----------



## Wako1960 (Mar 12, 2015)

Have you any companies worth contacting?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wako1960 said:


> Have you any companies worth contacting?


we used to use ASSSA & were happy with them - others on the forum have used ADESLAS, DKV & others - probably we've used most of them between us, so you'll likely get as many recommendations as there are companies!

we chose ASSSA because a highly recommended local private doctor (who we had used) accepted their insurance - & a local doctor we trusted was the most important thing for us


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, I think health insurance companies in all countries adopt pretty much the same attitude to pre-existing conditions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at the link given to you in post number 3
> 
> Actuslly, now I've looked at the FAQ's and I can't see any reference to insurance companies.... Xabiachica???


it's in the comparison websites section - post #11 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../2725-faqs-lots-useful-info-2.html#post597217


the link said 'insurance' - I just edited it to be clear that it's health insurance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's in the comparison websites section - post #11 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../2725-faqs-lots-useful-info-2.html#post597217
> 
> 
> the link said 'insurance' - I just edited it to be clear that it's health insurance


Thanks


----------



## Wako1960 (Mar 12, 2015)

None of them accept pre conditions


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wako1960 said:


> None of them accept pre conditions


I didn't think any health insurance company did - usually pre-existing conditions are excluded from the cover aren't they?

you can generally get insurance as long as you agree that those conditions aren't covered


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Wako1960 said:


> None of them accept pre conditions


Which is pretty much what I said in post #10. Insurance companies are in business to make money. If you are already ill when you apply to take out cover, they know they are going to have to pay out from day one, and your premiums would be unlikely to cover the cost of your treatment therefore they would make a loss. What they want is people who will pay premiums for years and either not need any treatment or treatment for minor things only.

Sorry if that seems harsh, but I'm afraid that's the way it is. Up until a few years ago, anyone moving to Spain didn't need to provide proof of private health insurance to register as resident (if they aren't working here or are able to get state health cover by means of an SI from the UK), but of course that has all changed now - plus the UK stopped issuing S1 forms to people who are below state retirement age. Both things have made it more difficult for anyone who has an existing medical condition to move here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Can Adenuric tablets be purchased in Spain? ( severe gout condition)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Can Adenuric tablets be purchased in Spain? ( severe gout condition)


Yes
80 mg or 120 mg. the 120mg size cost 40.26€ inc IVA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Which is pretty much what I said in post #10. Insurance companies are in business to make money. If you are already ill when you apply to take out cover, they know they are going to have to pay out from day one, and your premiums would be unlikely to cover the cost of your treatment therefore they would make a loss. What they want is people who will pay premiums for years and either not need any treatment or treatment for minor things only.
> 
> Sorry if that seems harsh, but I'm afraid that's the way it is. Up until a few years ago, anyone moving to Spain didn't need to provide proof of private health insurance to register as resident (if they aren't working here or are able to get state health cover by means of an SI from the UK), but of course that has all changed now - plus the UK stopped issuing S1 forms to people who are below state retirement age. Both things have made it more difficult for anyone who has an existing medical condition to move here.


the UK was the only EU country issuing S1s to early retirees - so I suppose at least it's the same for everyone from all EU countries now

I can totally understand why Spain wants proof of healthcare provision & doesn't just allow everyone to move here & access the state system unless they are 'paying in', as it were, or anyone could just move here & use the health service ..........


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the UK was the only EU country issuing S1s to early retirees - so I suppose at least it's the same for everyone from all EU countries now
> 
> I can totally understand why Spain wants proof of healthcare provision & doesn't just allow everyone to move here & access the state system unless they are 'paying in', as it were, or anyone could just move here & use the health service ..........


So can I. A lot of the problems currently being experienced by the NHS might be avoided if the UK changed access to it from a residence based system to a contribution based one similar to the other countries in the EU.

I've never resented paying for private health insurance since I've been here (although we were lucky enough to get S1 cover for our first two years) because I've never paid a cent into the Spanish social security system and never will.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Yes
> 80 mg or 120 mg. the 120mg size cost 40.26€ inc IVA



Thanks Baldilocks 

I take the 80mg

Is that price for 28 tablets??

Appreciate your help


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks Baldilocks
> 
> I take the 80mg
> 
> ...


price is for 28 tablets and is the same for the 80 mg according to Vademecum.


----------

